# Win a trip to Hamm, March 2008



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

As many of you know, I am involved in running a coach to the Hamm reptile shows.

We are now expanding this to include a number of other shows in Europe.

To help with this, we have a new web site starting soon.

We need a good strong clear logo and also a web banner.

The theme is a coach, Europe, Reptiles, Amphibs and Insects. 

Should be clean, not cluttered, not have to many colours etc and include the site name www.coachtotheshow.com 

So, there you go, all you budding designers, knock up a logo or a web banner, and the one we (Steve and I are the judges) will win the designer a free seat to hamm in march.

Just a few rules as of now, it must be all your own work, the winner will be required to transfer all rights to that design to us. The winning logo will be awarded a free seat to the Hamm show in march 2008, as will the winning banner. No cash alternative. You must be over 18 or accompanied by an adult to commence the trip on 14/3/08 and must hold a UK passport. Judges decision is final.

Please email submissions as an attatchment to [email protected] 

Closing date 12 noon Sunday 16th December, so get your skates on !

Thanks all

Tony & Steve


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Can I enter lol  

Ill get to work tomorrow


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Its open to anyone subject to the rules above.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

oooo, ill give this a go for sure


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I shall have a go at this as well. Do you want them posted here as well as e-mailing?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Best to email, dont want anyone 'borrowing' your hard work !

No limit to the number of entries you can make.

Remember tho, the logo will be used in many places, on paperwork, t shirts, on the side of the coach etc, so needs to be simple yet strong and bold !


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Come on all you budding artists get your entries in


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Quick update,

Forgot to mention that this comp is being run at the same time on an insect related forum, the winners will ber drawn from both sets of entries.

Also, To allow for christmas shopping, we have extended the closing date till noon Sat 22nd Dec. 

Winners will be announced soon after on both forums.

Good luck !


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

think i will have to get my lass to have a go at this, im crap with computers lol if she wins can i still have the ticket lol


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Im crap with computers too, cant i just probe more royals for you guys and travel in the footwell?? :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm an experienced web designer, and after 2 days of hard work I came up with this:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I know I'm too good, tell me I won't a seat on the bus :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

so have you won?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

At the moment you are one of only 2 recieved, two prizes up for grabs so the current odds rae good, still need a logo as well as more banners


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quick question - when i go on to the site it asks for a password.


tarantulabarn said:


> At the moment you are one of only 2 recieved, two prizes up for grabs so the current odds rae good, still need a logo as well as more banners


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm too tired to function properly. Heres my minutes attempt to register interest.
I'll have a go at it some time over the weekend. Will include the URL then and hopefully have something a bit less generic


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The new site wont be live untill we have a winning banner and logo,hopefully within just over a week


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

btw t.barn i have filled in the form. on the form i'm a child so would i have to fill out an extra sheet or just go on my dads form?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sorry  silly me


tarantulabarn said:


> The new site wont be live untill we have a winning banner and logo,hopefully within just over a week


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Come on everyone, still a week to go !

Got some great entries, make yours count as well.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

i can do one but i dont want the free trip dont think my dad would let me lol
but ill still make u one!: victory:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

here is my entery!
coachtotheshow.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Saff, I think you should just put a border around it, then it would look ace.

By the way, that frog and the spiders being used as dots was a brilliant idea.

My vote goes for you, then if you win and your dad doesn't let you go, no worries, I can take the trip and represent you on the coach :2thumb:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

tony can you let me know if you recived mine


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Very nice Saff, I think you should just put a border around it, then it would look ace.
> 
> By the way, that frog and the spiders being used as dots was a brilliant idea.
> 
> My vote goes for you, then if you win and your dad doesn't let you go, no worries, I can take the trip and represent you on the coach :2thumb:


lol yeh!:whistling2:
and im glad u like it!: victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> tony can you let me know if you recived mine


 
yes all recieved


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

my lass did it, she has been going on and on wanting to know if you have emailed me about it lol

hows tricks anyway steve


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

who has won then??


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Quick update,
> 
> Forgot to mention that this comp is being run at the same time on an insect related forum, the winners will ber drawn from both sets of entries.
> 
> ...


 
its not getting judged till then


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

good cos i might change mine.....what else do they sell at Hamm??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

If anyone has graphics they wouldn't mind me using (as I have none that I can edit and all mine have something to do with snakes ) Then please do forward them.
OK I'm very basic and prefer little in the way of artistic design. Heres my shout:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sent you a couple


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

im real proud of mine!saying im only 12 i think i did a good job!lol:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Saff said:


> im real proud of mine!saying im only 12 i think i did a good job!lol:lol2:


you have to be 13 to be on the forum :whistling2:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

hm....um...im almost 13!:whistling2::whistling2:lol
sorry i didnt know.........


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

here's mine.... http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii8/kieranmorris/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg


http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii8/kieranmorris/a.jpg


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Saff said:


> hm....um...im almost 13!:whistling2::whistling2:lol
> sorry i didnt know.........


dm, i am only about that age too :whistling2:


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

lol shh dont tell anyone!:whistling2:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm 14 :crazy:


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

sent one m8 :whistling2:just needs resizing


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

so are these getting judged today? when do we find out the winner


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

when is this being judged???


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

whos won!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Quick update,
> 
> Forgot to mention that this comp is being run at the same time on an insect related forum, the winners will ber drawn from both sets of entries.
> 
> ...


Bump its past noon and im anxeious how ever you spell it lol.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol - wont be me hehe 

had a go though 


Diablo said:


> Bump its past noon and im anxeious how ever you spell it lol.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol - wont be me hehe
> 
> had a go though


I had ago as well  

Had nothing better to do.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i onyl had paint.. lol


Diablo said:


> I had ago as well
> 
> Had nothing better to do.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

come on lol:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Gees guys, didnt you have any christmas shopping to do ??

:lol2:

Anyway, the comp closed at noon, we have shortlisted some and are testing them on a sample site, headed note paper etc and expect the winners to be selected by Monday, and I will of course post here the results.

However, I would like to thank everyone who submitted an entry, we are quite suprised by the effort many of you have put in, so much so that I would like to put a page on the new website featuring all the entries, but I will pm everyone for permission over the next week or so.

I know your all excited, but hold on to your raindeers, the results will be out on monday !

Thanks again.

Tony & Steve


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

can we have a look at the winner?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

they will let us know tommorrow


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ohhhh  lol thank you.


Dirtydozen said:


> they will let us know tommorrow


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

oh i bet i lost. oh well dont matter too much my dads taking me on the coach for my bday!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

thats un fair even if i do win i cant go!!
but i could try and persuade my dad lol!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

who's the winner then


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

tell us!!!LOL
im not pacint


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*The Winners !*

Well, What can we say !

Big thanks to all those who spent time working on either a banner or a logo for us, Good , bad or ugly, they all had effort in them, so well done.

However, we did have to select just one of each, and after careful consideration, we have chosen the two that will feature on our site, and those of our supporters.

The winning artwork just pipped others to the post because they were a cordinated effort from the same family and elements match between both. They carry across the theme of coaches to europe and reptiles and amphibs in a clear and crisp way.

Before I show these and announce the winners, I would like to make special praise to two entries, a banner by SAFF, which is clear crisp and clever and a logo by DIRTYDOZENs daughter (sorry dont know her name) which was well thought out, original and comical. Special thanks to both of you, and we will be looking for ways that your hard work can be used.

So, with out further ado, the winning entries are:

The Banner:








Created by 'DIABLO'

The Logo:








Created by 'FAITH'

Special note is that all the entries, some 15 or so, came from RFUK members, so big well done to you all.

We will contact the winners after christmas to arrange the prizes.

All the runner up entries will be featured in a 'promo' showcase on the new website in when its up and running in about a weeks time.

Well done everyone, and THANK YOU.

Tony & Steve


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you!:no1:
yey!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol.. SO UNFAIR... ah well i tried eh?

means i cant go though - soo ill have to get you diablo to get me some stuff - since you both going - for free !!!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

lmao fort it would b them what a fix lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

friends have gotat stick togtehr eh 


i didnt do anythign like that as it had to be your own work -- so i couldnt put a coach in as i havent taken photos of coaches lol!! 


ah welll..


had a go 


cant go again 



CWD said:


> lmao fort it would b them what a fix lol


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> friends have gotat stick togtehr eh
> 
> 
> i didnt do anythign like that as it had to be your own work -- so i couldnt put a coach in as i havent taken photos of coaches lol!!
> ...




:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Didnt think it would be long !

Can you honestly say yours was better?

Should I have barred them because they live down the road?

Should I have selected a less appropiate one to avoid problems...

Nope, the ones that won were the ones we liked best.

Plenty of coaches out there, good for them they had a pic of the one we used a few weeks ago.

Anyways, there were only going to be two winners, so there will always be runners up, and if its a fix, why would we give free seats to someone who was going to pay for them?

Nothing more to say !:whistling2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Didnt think it would be long !
> 
> Can you honestly say yours was better?
> 
> ...




not saying its a fix but a bit ODD that them 2 win dont ya think ???


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

and another thing i did not enter the competition !!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

CWD said:


> lmao fort it would b them what a fix lol





> not saying its a fix but a bit ODD that them 2 win dont ya think ???


erm, yes you did say it was a fix :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Sods law they did the best entries, cos I probably cud have got them done for nothing, but hey ho, thats life. We are down by £150 ! but we got what we wanted.

When I get to Steves, if I got time and can be bothered, I will post all the entries, then you can see why they won, and why the other two got a mention aswell.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> erm, yes you did say it was a fix :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Sods law they did the best entries, cos I probably cud have got them done for nothing, but hey ho, thats life. We are down by £150 ! but we got what we wanted.
> 
> When I get to Steves, if I got time and can be bothered, I will post all the entries, then you can see why they won, and why the other two got a mention aswell.








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i was only being sill yyou plonker - ill have till wait till next year - and ill save up - so ill have nore money!!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

um do me and dirtydozen win anything???


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Entries*

Hopefully these will all come out ok.

These are the entries that were sent in, excluding any that were unreadable for whatever reason.

First, Saffs banner, a great try.









And Dirtydozons girls, fully original and funny.









And then the others in no partcular order:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*More....*


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*even more*


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Saff said:


> um do me and dirtydozen win anything???


Well , no, but, we are trying to come up with something as we did like these two, so, for now let jst we are thinking !!:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

grahams didnt get posted 


was a gargoyle geckos and a crested gecko 


ah well.. well doen everyone!




purejurrasic said:


> Well , no, but, we are trying to come up with something as we did like these two, so, for now let jst we are thinking !!:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> grahams didnt get posted
> 
> 
> was a gargoyle geckos and a crested gecko
> ...


was that master of darkness? if so, it came over in a mhtml format we couldnt open, an email was sent asking to send as image but nothing was returned.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Well , no, but, we are trying to come up with something as we did like these two, so, for now let jst we are thinking !!:whistling2:


ok....what are u thinking??


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

well i have to say mine was the absolute worse :lol2: But i'm already going on the coach anyhow! Have to say Diablos, Faith, saffs, dirtydozens daughter and the third one which didnt win were all excellent. Well done to all hu entered ( except me :lol: ) btw ppl purejurrasics right. them two WERE the best. AND the person hu was having a moan didnt even enter himself so thats that.  merry christmas


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt recieve one.. thats so annoying / upsetting :'(













purejurrasic said:


> was that master of darkness? if so, it came over in a mhtml format we couldnt open, an email was sent asking to send as image but nothing was returned.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


>


This one got my vote, nice and striking.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Faith and Myself would just like to say thank you  there is some nice entrys and tbh i didn't expect to win. For those who think its a fix or what ever else I can assure you it is not. 

Anyway Thanks again guys


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yay your back!!!!!! WELL DONE!!!


p.s i might need a HUGE favour....



Diablo said:


> Faith and Myself would just like to say thank you  there is some nice entrys and tbh i didn't expect to win. For those who think its a fix or what ever else I can assure you it is not.
> 
> Anyway Thanks again guys


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

We are back but for how long we don't know. We have to still wait for Virgin to come out and fix the wires, somehow the internet is back and we are baffled to why lol. PM me for this favour.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe  will do


Diablo said:


> We are back but for how long we don't know. We have to still wait for Virgin to come out and fix the wires, somehow the internet is back and we are baffled to why lol. PM me for this favour.


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

Fixx said:


> This one got my vote, nice and striking.




cheers FIXX i'm going to use it for own business now instead lol.

cheers
kieran


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

When can we start booking a seat ? :crazy:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dexter said:


> When can we start booking a seat ? :crazy:


Pm me your email and ill send ya the form


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

so what have me n saff won lol:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> must hold a UK passport.


Interesting prerequisite - out of curiosity, are those of us who live in the UK but are citizens of other countries (like me - I've got an American passport, valid and stamped with indefinite leave to remain) able to make use of your coaches to go to shows like Hamm?

I only ask because the contest making a UK passport a prerequisite of being able to win the trip makes me wonder if non-UK passports are a problem logistically. If they are, means I won't ever be making the trip via coach - I'll have to rely on people picking things up for me.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> so what have me n saff won lol:lol2:


yeh???:lol2:hehehe!:lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> Interesting prerequisite - out of curiosity, are those of us who live in the UK but are citizens of other countries (like me - I've got an American passport, valid and stamped with indefinite leave to remain) able to make use of your coaches to go to shows like Hamm?
> 
> I only ask because the contest making a UK passport a prerequisite of being able to win the trip makes me wonder if non-UK passports are a problem logistically. If they are, means I won't ever be making the trip via coach - I'll have to rely on people picking things up for me.


I don't hold an UK passport, and I'll be going :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Interesting prerequisite - out of curiosity, are those of us who live in the UK but are citizens of other countries (like me - I've got an American passport, valid and stamped with indefinite leave to remain) able to make use of your coaches to go to shows like Hamm?
> 
> I only ask because the contest making a UK passport a prerequisite of being able to win the trip makes me wonder if non-UK passports are a problem logistically. If they are, means I won't ever be making the trip via coach - I'll have to rely on people picking things up for me.


To be honest, that was to make our life easy, I dont know what, if any restrictions there are on non UK (or EU) passports moving around . I am sure you will understand, we just cant be ontop of all and any visa requirements, but at the same time, you will know the requirements for your passport and as long as they are met, we dont have any problems.

We just cant be held responsible for any issues involving visas or indeed, any passport issues.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

my dads from USA. he does not have a uk passport. We have bought tikets. so....


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

If you are free to move around europe on your passport, be it Uk,Us or EU then we have no problem with you travelling with us, if yo need a visa to travel to Germany or any part of Europe you will need to sort this before we leave


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I reside in the UK and I hold a german passport, so as long as I leave my brazilian passport at home I should be Ok :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, to clarify things, just as we need a full UK passport to travel, anyone else will also need any required papers, be it visas or otherwise.

I would imagine right to enter the uk also gives rights to enter france etc and return to UK after, BUT, each passenger must take care of this, we cant.

If you have freedom to move within the EU, your more than welcome to join the coach no mater what passport you have.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And since I've been allowed to freely enter and exit Germany on my existing passport without a visa before (though only for short trips - there's a lovely Chinese restaurant in Radolfzell, about an hour's drive from the border with Switzerland at Lake Constanz) it shouldn't be any problem as long as you don't make trouble


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> And since I've been allowed to freely enter and exit Germany on my existing passport without a visa before (though only for short trips - there's a lovely Chinese restaurant in Radolfzell, about an hour's drive from the border with Switzerland at Lake Constanz) it shouldn't be any problem as long as you don't make trouble


Yep, then you should be fine.

The point is that its down to each person to ensure they can move around EU freely, and the only way we could ensure that the comp winners could collect the prize was to specify the UK passport.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Small suggestion.

Let's say that you can take 50 people on the bus of which 25 are RFUK members.

It could be a good idea if you could post a list of the RFUK members who are going as soon as the bus is closed.

Sometimes we know people by chatting in the forum, but we don't know what they look like. So when we get to the bus, we might not know who they are, but if we know they are going we can arrange to meet, etc.

Also it's good to know what everyone is going to be looking for, sometimes people can help each other.

Let's say I know that a certain person is looking for a an albino sharp boa like myself, and there are other people looking for the same, we could spread around, and meet later to see what each one has found, etc.

Also, if you know a person is looking for a particular morph, and you happened to find it, you could let that person know where they found and how much, etc.

Just an idea.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Small suggestion.
> 
> Let's say that you can take 50 people on the bus of which 25 are RFUK members.
> 
> ...


good idea with the names as i prob meet some of you in march but wouldnt know if i did lol
thing is with looking around for summat then meeting back to tell others is that the chances are by the time you meet and tell the animal will be sold if it was a good deal


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats why the forms are asking you what size shirt you wear, plans are afoot


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> good idea with the names as i prob meet some of you in march but wouldnt know if i did lol
> thing is with looking around for summat then meeting back to tell others is that the chances are by the time you meet and tell the animal will be sold if it was a good deal


Yeah, Thought about that, but still there is always a chance you can help someone.

I was thinking something like a list saying:

Dexter (Evan) - boa and boa morphs

etc ...


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i know and i do think the list idea is a really good one just wanted to pint out that if you see summat and its a good deal the buy it coz it wont be there long


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> yeah i know and i do think the list idea is a really good one just wanted to pint out that if you see summat and its a good deal the buy it coz it wont be there long


And there's the issue of finding the stall again...especially after the doors open and the masses are allowed in :crazy:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah its nightmare, does your head if you get summat and then see it cheaper though lol
its worst if you lose someone, you never find them again lol


----------

